
SimplCommerce: Simple, cross-platform, modularized ecommerce system on .NET Core - maherjend
https://github.com/simplcommerce/SimplCommerce
======
justboxing
This is great! Congratulations on shipping!! You should add "Show HN " prefix
to your title, since this looks like a show and tell.

I checked out the demo site and the Admin Dashboard. Seems to have everything
needed to host an ecommerce site... except, I didn't find any payment gateway
integration. Even checked
[http://demo.simplcommerce.com/Admin#/configuration](http://demo.simplcommerce.com/Admin#/configuration)
and didn't find it.

Any plans to integrate payment gateway or API (ex Stripe ) in the near future,
or was I not looking in the right place?

Thank you! P.S. Any recommendations for hosting this? Can this be deployed on
Amazon Lambda? Or will I need Azure? How about traditional hosts like
DiscountASP.Net? Any pro and cons you are aware of?

~~~
rbalsdon
My first thought was to check the source for how they're handling credit card
data, payments, and gateways. I can't find any of it... Skipping those bits
makes ecommerce _a lot_ easier to build!

I second parent's suggestion here though, Stripe API is a great place to
start.

~~~
justboxing
Yep, I looked at the Repo on Github and it lists Payments on their roadmap
after v1.0.0.

[https://github.com/simplcommerce/SimplCommerce/wiki/Roadmap](https://github.com/simplcommerce/SimplCommerce/wiki/Roadmap)

------
ahansen
Great stuff, I love seeing what people are building with .NET Core. I feel
like I'm getting much closer to the point that I could confidently commit to
building a greenfields project for a client in it.

Are there any parts of the project you could highlight as being much harder or
easier as a result of building it in .NET Core over, say, .NET 4.6?

~~~
cltsang
I've been trying to port an existing .NET 4.6 ASP.NET project to .NET Core. So
far there are 2 major problems:

1\. entity framework core code first does not support table per type
inheritance, which makes database migration necessary

2\. some libraries do not support .NET Core yet

~~~
runfaster2000
Adopting and porting to .NET Core will become a ton easier, later this year.
.NET Core 2.0 will add a ton of .NET Framework APIs.

These APIs are almost entirely coming from .NET Standard 2.0. See the jump in
APIs in this table[1].

We often get asked if this is going against the promise of a light-weight
development platform. Answer: not really. The new APIs are not being added to
a single library, but several, including new ones. We will be updating our
publishing tools to make it easier publish apps w/only the libraries you need.
We are also looking at going one step further, which is publishing only the IL
you need (intra-assembly optimization).

I am spending the week presenting at two Microsoft conferences in Europe
(Milan, Amsterdam). I heard very similar feedback on EF yesterday in Milan. I
will be passing this off to the EF team.

FYI: I'm a .NET Core team member.

[1]
[https://github.com/dotnet/standard/blob/master/docs/faq.md#i...](https://github.com/dotnet/standard/blob/master/docs/faq.md#if-
there-is-no-breaking-change-why-call-it-net-standard-20).

------
cies
I recently stumbled on QOR ([http://getqor.com](http://getqor.com) \-
[https://github.com/qor/qor](https://github.com/qor/qor)), which is a set of
libs in Go that you can quickly build a webshop with. QOR seems to use a
combination of vanilla-JS and jQuery, where SimplCommerce uses Angular.

Good to see these efforts, as some of the more popular open source e-commerce
systems are showing their age (often aggravated by the underlying
languages/ecosystems showing their age as well).

------
hbakhtiyor
the platform, also listed at
[https://www.ecommwar.com/](https://www.ecommwar.com/)

there are almost all open-source ecommerce platforms

~~~
locusm
Nice find. I'm still trying to find a good on-prem solution after Lemonstand
v1 went abandonware.

------
anngrant
Very useful info for me! I'm just planning to build a website to sell my
handmade jewelry. I've been selling my designer's clothing through Etsy and
Vinted. I guess that my business will benefit from a separate website. I gonna
use a wordpress ecommerce theme (from this resource -
[https://www.templatemonster.com/wordpress-ecommerce-
themes/](https://www.templatemonster.com/wordpress-ecommerce-themes/) )

------
GiorgioG
As a .NET developer it's nice to see projects like these. On the other hand I
had looked at this a while back and my impression of the data model
(specifically the Product class) was not great.

[https://github.com/simplcommerce/SimplCommerce/blob/master/s...](https://github.com/simplcommerce/SimplCommerce/blob/master/src/Modules/SimplCommerce.Module.Catalog/Models/Product.cs)

Price, OldPrice, SpecialPrice, special price start and end dates properties
are less than ideal for any non-trivial implementation. Prices should be
driven by policies, not defined in the product itself (IMO.)

~~~
xanadohnt
It's "super simple". There's one pricing policy and it's hardcoded. As layers
of abstraction are added in support of richer features, so too is complexity
and hence "not-so super simple".

------
juba08
i am about to start a e-commerce website. i was going to use nopcommerce but
they will move to .net core in next release which is far away and i really
wonder which would be better to improve me also maintain the website with
minimum effort.

------
jimnotgym
I'm always pleased to see ecommerce thats more simple than Magento et al.

Good luck!

------
arenaninja
I really like this! I'll keep an eye on it for now :)

------
gressquel
Well done, I will follow this.

